# Fairly Interesting Mafia [VILLAGER WIN]



## Aobaru (Feb 22, 2011)

_All is quiet in the village of Fairly-Interestingville as the sun sets over the surrounding moutains.

Little do the villagers know, the Mafia will strike tonight! Muahahahaha!_

*PMs have been sent. You have about 36 hours for night actions.*

Rules:

- Most basic Mafia rules apply.
- Unless I PM you with other information, your character acts exactly as stated in the Character List
- *If you do not submit a night action three times, you will be killed off.*
- Unless otherwise stated, night phase lasts 48 hours, and day phase lasts 48 hours.
- There are no requirements for posting in the thread during the day phase.
- Flavourtext doesn't really matter. 
- If you have any questions regarding gameplay, characters, etc., please PM me.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

_The sun rises over Fairly-Interestingville, and immediately the air is filled with screams. "Ay, Dios mio!" cries Loretta, the Spanish prostitute. She faints.

Lying in the town square, throat slashed, blood pooled around his body, is *Superbird*. His eyes are forced open, gazing into the morning sun. His body is stiff from rigor mortis. 

The coroner arrives and confirms the death. "He's been dead about six hours."

It's up to the citizens of Fairly-Interestingville to find the killers._

*Superbird is dead. He was not Mafia.

You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Something seems... off...

I'm... not dead?!? Can it be true?!? :D

WHOO!

Anyway, discussion. 

It'd day 1, and it sounds typical so far to me. :P

Typical is boring~

Anyone got anything else to say?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Since flavor text doesn't matter according to the first post, I guess Loretta the Spanish prostitute has no correlation to the Hooker role/archetype in Mafia.

First day, nothing out of the ordinary with kills, and it's unlikely that our inspector(s) has/have anything yet. Nothing much to go on.

We have 16 players so that makes for approximately 3ish Mafia, maybe plus or minus one. Or maybe 4 +1 if one of 'em's a terrorist.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Alright. Poor Superbird; I think this is one of several times he's been killed off early. At least only one innocent is down.

I think it probably means our mafia is active.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Or they just picked off an experienced player :P

If they're active, that gives us a few choices.

We must list them. x3

THEN with the crazy theories!

Come on Seri! :D

I must do homework, for now. D:<


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*



InvaderSyl said:


> Or they just picked off an experienced player :P


Why not go for Jack, then? I'm not saying Superbird isn't experienced, but Jack is more so.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

OMG Syl isn't dead :O. I guess we all surprise each other. Who could it be?


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Why not go for Jack, then? I'm not saying Superbird isn't experienced, but Jack is more so.


Well, if Jack were Mafia, that would explain it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

YAY Syl isn't dead ^_^


----------



## Wargle (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Maybe syl is Mafia and isnt dead because she doesnt want to kill herself [/crazytheroy]


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Or someone could have healed me.

Or I could have healed myself

Or someone redirected the kill (Bus driver, anyone?)

Or something.

Because I'm alive doesn't mean I'm mafia~

Nya~!

I remember for Multi-Generational Mafia, I used RNG kill (Until, of course, I died on day 1. Unleashing a long string of day 1 kills). Perhaps the mafia here did the same?


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

^ Why all the linebreaks? It's kind of annoying. But anyway, we need to get some actual discussion done here.

How about *InvaderSyl* because of the formerly presented case, though? It kinda bugs me that she'd post so much about her luckiness in not getting killed, even though it's been happening recently.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

... ? I'm not dead so you vote to kill me? D:  I'm just really happy about being in active discussion again x3 

Shall I countervote Seri, or abstain? Hmm...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

I vote you abstain, Syl. You know, before everyone starts to lynch you out of sheer frustration.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Well, if Jack were Mafia, that would explain it.


I will softclaim not Mafia and not a role that would be advantageous to out myself as on first-day (well, not that any are). But then again that's about the vaguest claim one can make, so oh well. Can't really do anything about suspicions this early in the game.

I'm ever-so-slightly leaning toward InvaderSyl for being hyperactively-contemplative over reasons she might not be Mafia, but on the other hand she's always hyperactive, so I'd estimate her as like 1 or 2% more suspicious than everyone else.

I'd like to wait until 'most everybody comes into the thread and pipes up before we actively make a decision about lynching.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I vote you abstain, Syl. You know, before everyone starts to lynch you out of sheer frustration.


... yeah.

_*Abstain*_~!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*, if only to save Syl.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

If people really wanted to save Syl, they'd vote for someone else.

*Jack the Pumpkinking* on suspicions.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> If people really wanted to save Syl, they'd vote for someone else.
> 
> *Jack the Pumpkinking* on suspicions.


Uh, what? Um, sure, I guess, *Jack*.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

What the fuck? Do I really have to claim? That would be a super bad idea, but I'll do it if I really have to.

*Abstain* for now to fight the looming bandwagon.

Why do you suspect me except the fact that I'm not dead? A Mafia would be far more likely to go for a moderately experienced rather than the most-experienced player, who would be most likely to get healed on the first night. This just means we have a smart Mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain* it is, I guess?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

*abstain*, I guess :I


----------



## Mai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain* since I don't see any reason to lynch Jack.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Sure, *abstain*.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 1]*

Sorry, guys, busy day today; I won't be able to get on later. I have to end today early.

*No one is dead. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Note: I only received five night actions. Out of fifteen. Come on, guys. Remember, no (non-optional) night action for three nights and you're screwed.

_Loretta is screaming again. Accompanying her today is her friend Maria, also a prostitute. Both faint at the sight, falling awkwardly on top of each other. 

Having been alerted, the Mayor comes out to see the crime. "Not again." He strokes his beard-less chin agonizingly. The Coroner comes and confirms the death._

*Spike is dead, and was Not Mafia. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Question for Aobaru since I don't see it mentioned at the top of the page: If someone doesn't turn in their night action, do you randomize it, or just have it not happen?

If the latter, we should probably be going after our players who are active, since the Mafia would have to be one of the 5 night-action-turn-in-ers. If the former, I don't think we can assume one way or the other that the Mafia is inactive or not.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

5 out of 15 is sort of pitiful... and I would like to know the answer to that question too.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Well, I don't have an active night action, so it's not my fault.

In other news, hey, *Jack*'s still alive!  Despite claiming to have an important role!  I'd have thought the Mafia would have been right on that.  Well, two options: he was protected, or he's Mafia.  I think the latter.  Hooray for votes.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Well, I don't have a night action, so it's not my fault.


^This.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> In other news, hey, *Jack*'s still alive!  Despite claiming to have an important role!  I'd have thought the Mafia would have been right on that.  Well, two options: he was protected, or he's Mafia.  I think the latter.  Hooray for votes.


Since you're going to be jumping on this every day until I get lynched or get night-killed, I'll go ahead and come out now: I'm a* Cop. Both Dannichu and ole_schooler are innocent.

*Or maybe _the_ Cop, IDK.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Since you're going to be jumping on this every day until I get lynched or get night-killed, I'll go ahead and come out now: I'm a* Cop. Both Dannichu and ole_schooler are innocent.
> 
> *Or maybe _the_ Cop, IDK.


Oh.  Well.  Darn.  See, that's a nice claim to make if you're mafia...but you're also vouching for my innocence.  Hmm.  So much for that theory.  Good job healers?

Guess I'll swap to *abstain* for now.  Sorry.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Good job healers?


Since we had a kill, I'd be more inclined to say thanks to the Mafia for predicting that I'd be healed. And also good job healers for not double-heal-killing me.

I'd prefer to lynch (as I always do), but we really have no leads yet. Anybody have anything to add to the discussion? Especially people that haven't yet posted?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Absent night actions are not randomized.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Hmm, well there are no leads. Or anything else. Since I'm new and can't analyze flavor text like Jack, I *abstain*.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Ah, Squirtles, there are far from no leads. We have plenty of possible leads:

So we know that the Mafia made a kill and absent night actions aren't randomized. Wonderful, that means the killer is active during the night and therefore _probably_ active during the day, so we can narrow it down a bit.

Player list, ordered by number of posts:


> 6 (7, with this one) Jack_the_PumpkinKing
> 5 Legendaryseeker99
> 5 InvaderSyl
> 4 ole_schooler
> ...


Obviously this doesn't totally clear our inactives (they may still be Mafia trying to fake us out with apparent inactiveness), but we do have a relatively small pool of actives on whom the most suspicion is thrown.

Unless the rest of you object (which is totally understandable to me) I think it'd be a nice strategy if we had _one_ (not more) of our doctors come forward and claim. That way I can go down the list inspecting everyone, the claimed doctor can heal me, and (assuming we have a second doctor, which is extremely probable unless it's already died) the doctor who hasn't yet claimed can heal the claimed doctor. This way I can inspect without worrying about being Mafia'd or healer clash'd.

(I would go straight down the above list from the top, so if we have an active Vigilante, it might want to avoid killing the same person I'm inspecting that night.)

Ole_schooler also has a lot of experience playing mafia so before we enact this plan I'd like to hear whether he thinks it's good or stupid. Some of my plans tend to get overly complicated and stupid.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

This sounds like a good idea.
I didn't know I was one of the lead posters o.0


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Right! Sorry guys, my computer is being silly and crashing constantly, so I've not been on the internet much of late. Unfortunately I've nothing very useful to add (I'm one of the people who neglected to send in a night action - sorry!), but I'm heeeeeere don't lynch me for being inactive.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

I like Jack's plan, although it relies on having two doctors (and if one is dead, or there never were two doctors, or there are three doctors, it falls out the window).  Since this game was intended for twenty players, some roles were cut, and it's possible that there may be only one doctor.  Regretfully, there's not a way to get around this other than testing it.  So, if there's a doctor out there who's feeling brave, please state who you are and that you'll be healing Jack.  Note that if you do declare, you run a high risk of dying tonight.  However, if there are any bodyguards (folks who can protect another) I'd much rather you stood in front of Jack, or the doctor (if they reveal themselves).  

Please keep in mind, however, that anyone could be lying through their teeth, and that we have no guarantee any roles do or do not exist.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Please keep in mind, however, that anyone could be lying through their teeth, and that we have no guarantee any roles do or do not exist.


Unfortunately this. But yeah, hopefully this plan should work for at least a few nights; enough for us to either find a Mafia or get a sizeable number of innocents confirmed.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Hopefully it'll work...

Unfortunately I'm not a doctor. Just a roleblocker! That's all. I roleblocked Syl last night and the mafia kill went through, so at least she's not the mafia don, but she may still be the mafia goon.

Who should I block next?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

Even if there are two doctors (with 16 players, there probably are), we sort of need them both to pay attention to this thread and actually get their night action in as well, which looks to be a more pressing problem :/


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

the plan should work, but there's so much that can go wrong.
Murphy's law people.

Sorry about not posting much(at all)  I've been paying attention to my other games more, but I should be able to look at this game.  Assuming I'm not too busy this week, which is doubtful.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 2]*

(two abstains)

*No one is dead. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Night 2]*

*I have only received THREE night actions so far. No Mafia actions have been sent in. This is your last warning. I have sent PMs to those who are in danger of being killed off.

I apologize for sounding harsh, but if you didn't want to play correctly, you shouldn't have signed up.

You have an additional 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Night 2]*

_Again the sun rises over Fairly-Interestingville, warm and fresh on this spring day. 

However, the villagers wake to the smell of rotting flesh and a scream.

Loretta the Spanish prostitute again lays unconscious a few yards from the body. "We should really get someone to catch her one of these days," says the Mayor as the Coroner examines the body._

*Dannichu is dead. She was not Mafia.

You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Huh. Well, I inspected Legendaryseeker99, and he's innocent.

So why aren't I dead? The only thing I can come up with is that our Mafia didn't bother taking a chance over whether or not I'd get healed. A vigilante wouldn't (shouldn't) have killed someone already confirmed as innocent, so this must have been a Mafia kill.

No healer ever came forward yesterday, so we might as well ask again today. Is there _one_ healer who wants to roleclaim and heal me every night while I inspect, and themself be healed by another healer? Although at this point, if you're worried that the other healer has been killed already, that's a fair point so it might be in your best interest not to roleclaim.

Just... don't healer-clash-kill me. That would be bad.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

I am healer. I will heal ---.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

^^^ 
....... 

*facepalm*

EDIT: Everyone already saw it I liek Squirtles. Did you happen to read the mafia rules, AT ALL?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

YAY! I was inspected. Now there are two reasons not to lynch me.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm confused now.  What's the thing with Liek?

Anyway, apparently a prostitute is dead.  This is either a prostitute as the role-blocker, or prostitute as the lover.  With the former, there are no problems; with the latter, there should have been/be another death.  I just got out of a game where lover picked alien, was killed, alien got lynched, end of game.  There's a chance that this could be happening here.  Slim, but... hrm.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Phantom said:


> ^^^
> .......
> 
> *facepalm*
> ...


*cough*justanotherexampleofsquirtlesnotreading/followingtherules*cough*
Not trying to be rude, but that seems to happen. A LOT.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

^^
Might as well have a kill me sign now. Seriously, now we're fucked, that also means that we've been short a healer the entire game. Anyone else realize that?

.... besides he was missing an article.


ole_schooler-He posted his heal action in the thread. Announcing not only that he was the healer, but also who he was to target, and screwing us over of one healer in the process.

Note I liek Squirtles, you PM "I heal Jack" to the GM, you DO NOT post it in the thread... well obviously you can, but it's not a very smart idea; plus healing is a night action.... also must be sent in a PM...


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

*warps in* So what are we going to do?

42?  I was installing my tablet today ^_^ Sorry I haven't been active :P

Well, if we've got another healer, heal Squirtles. It all works out :P

I don't think more roleclaims at the moment would help much, and abstaining is like giving into resistance is futile, so.... ???


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



InvaderSyl said:


> *warps in* So what are we going to do?
> 
> 42?  I was installing my tablet today ^_^ Sorry I haven't been active :P
> 
> ...


:DDDDDDDD Syl is 8ack!!!!!!!! (Total Vriska moment)
So, inactive lynch? Who is inactive, anyway?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> :DDDDDDDD Syl is 8ack!!!!!!!! (Total Vriska moment)


:D



> So, inactive lynch? Who is inactive, anyway?


Not me anymore XD

Umm... Twilight Sparkle? :P Anyone have anything?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Uhh, sure, *Twilight Sparkle*? *Crosses fingers in hope that she doesn't have a role that kills the first person that votes for her when lynched/ I am the only voter and she is another Hunter*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, that'd suck :P 

I finished my first tablet drawing ^_^ *squee* Editing speedpaints :P

_*Twilight Sparkle*_ as well, unless someone has something better.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

How stuuuuupid. It's even stupider than roleclaiming as alien in the Tales of Symphonia mafia. Try reading the rules.

Anyway though, considering that the mafia action has always been going through, the mafia don is probably an active person. Since Legendaryseeker99 is innocent and Syl hasn't been present for a while or something, it's probably someone like ole_schooler or Phantom....

By the way, I roleblocked Wargle last night and nothing happened. How boring.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Very boring :P

Well, at least we have a bit more info... Should we make a chart and start process of elimination? 

Mindscrew anyone?


----------



## JackPK (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Seritinajii said:


> Anyway though, considering that the mafia action has always been going through, the mafia don is probably an active person. Since Legendaryseeker99 is innocent and Syl hasn't been present for a while or something, it's probably someone like ole_schooler or Phantom....


I have been/will be going down the list I made on the previous page (maybe further back than that, if you have fewer than max posts per page?) inspecting all the active people night by night.

So far I've confirmed Legendaryseeker99 and ole_schooler (and Dannichu but she's dead). Going down the list, that makes tonight InvaderSyl. Squirtles will heal me, and our other healer, if alive and paying attention, will heal Squirtles. Just to make sure everyone's on the same page.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

I can agree to that logic..

I know for a fact I'm innocent (which shall be confirmed via inspection, for those suspicious) so lets see what we have (tell me if I'm missing stuff. I'm sure I am)-

InvaderSyl- Innocent (to be confirmed, for complete analysis purposes)
Spike- innocent (dead)
Phantom- ???
Superbird- innocent (dead)
Mai- ???
Jack_the_PumpkinKing- Inspector
Chief Zackrai- ???
I liek Squirtles- Doc
Wargle- Someone w/o night action on night 2
Seritinajii- roleblocker (because I screwed up and put tracker  XD)
Twilight Sparkle- ??? (voted for inactive lynch)
Legendaryseeker99- innocent (confirmed)
ole_schooler- innocent
Pig-serpent- ???
Dannichu- innocent (dead)
Terezi Pyrope- ???

* Yeah, I'm screwing up a lot :P Been away for a week, ya' know?  Thanks for telling me what I've been missing x3


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm a roleblocker, not a tracker. Just saying.

Going for *Phantom*, half-randomly.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Fixing that :P

Knew I'd screw up XD


----------



## Silver (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Hey guys wait, I'm here. Been busy :P Don't kill me off yet, I was responsible for the death the first night but that was an accident :P I only get three kills and I don't want to waste them on the wrong person. (hence Superbird) I only have two kills left. I want to make them last :P


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Uh, Syl?  Jack just said I was a confirmed innocent.  And as a useful role that doesn't have a chance of getting healed, I'd rather not be lynched, thanks.  

I'd disinclined for an inactive lynch, as the mafia is clearly up and about.  Otherwise...eh, I don't like that Syl is trying to kill me, and I think Squirtles might be cleverer that they're pretending to be, but I'm not going to nominate them for lynching just yet.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm not trying to kill you, I said I would probably screw up, and I did XD

After being away for a week, I'm not going to get back on track immediately :P Plus, I'm supposed to be cleaning now x3

Also, this probably is proof I have a tablet for those of you who'd think otherwise :P Except that last one, it was mouse drawn based off of a sketch.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Okay, so, random roleclaim time, I'm the Hunter.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hey guys wait, I'm here. Been busy :P Don't kill me off yet, I was responsible for the death the first night but that was an accident :P I only get three kills and I don't want to waste them on the wrong person. (hence Superbird) I only have two kills left. I want to make them last :P


Are you a limited version of a Vigilante or are you something more like a jack-of-all-trades?



Legendaryseeker, is this what you mean or do you have a different role that also happens to be called the Hunter?


----------



## Silver (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Are you a limited version of a Vigilante or are you something more like a jack-of-all-trades?


Limited Vigilante. And I have to turn in a kill tonight so I don't die.  I don't have a clue who to target tonight :P


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Legendaryseeker, is this what you mean or do you have a different role that also happens to be called the Hunter?


Yeah, that. So don't lynch me.


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Um, *Phantom* just to even out the votes so I don't die today.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Tentative vote for *Phantom*, because Twilight Sparkle might be telling the truth.  Mind letting us know who you'll be targeting tonight so we can confirm your story?


----------



## Silver (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

Uh, I think I'll go for either Pig-Serpent(for being inactive) or Terezi Pyrope(for being inactive), or I could do a day kill for the sake of proof. Then I would have one chance left.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

*Phantom*?


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

You can do a daykill, Twilight? Well, I guess to clear myself and you, you could daykill _me..._ I'm a bulletproof, so I have two lives. And do you have to _kill_ tonight, or just send in a night action?

Although I don't know if this applies to a daykill, though I'm sure it doesn't work on a lynch. Aobaru, if I get daykilled will I die or just lose one of my lives?

*Phantom.*


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

(5 Phantom; 1 Twilight Sparkle; 0 abstain)

_Late in the evening, the citizens of Fairly-Interestingville gathered, fitted with pitchforks and torches, upon their target, *Phantom*.

"Please! I'm innocent," she cried, as someone drove a pitchfork through her chest.

"Stop! Don't you realize what you've done?!" It was the Mayor. "She was innocent!"

The Coroner sauntered forward and confirmed it..._

*Phantom is dead. She was not Mafia.

You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Night 3]*

_Oddly, a mixture of a scream and many cheers filled the air of Fairly-Interestingville as the sun rose. The scream, of course, belonged to Loretta the Spanish prostitute, who had again fainted at the sight of blood.

"He's dead!" cried the citizens, who began dancing around the body.

The Coroner approached the body to find the word "INACTIVE" written on the corpse's forehead.

The Mayor congratulated his citizenry on the miraculous death of the Mafia lord.

Little did they know, his minions were still among them..._

*Terezi Pyrope is dead, and was Mafia.

You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

*InvaderSyl*- Innocent (to be confirmed, for complete analysis purposes)
*Spike* - innocent (dead)
*Phantom* - innocent, lynched on day 3.
*Superbird* - innocent, died on night 0.
*Mai* - ?
*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* - probably inspector
*Chief Zackrai* - ?
*I liek Squirtles* - Doctor who is still alive! :D
*Wargle* - Someone w/o night action on night 2
*Seritinajii* - roleblocker.
*Twilight Sparkle* - Some kinda limited vigilante.
*Legendaryseeker99* - innocent, confirmed by Jack on Night 2.
*ole_schooler* - innocent, confirmed by Jack on Night 1.
*Pig-serpent* - ?
*Dannichu* - innocent, died on night 2.
*Terezi Pyrope* - mafia, died on night 3. Probably a mafia leader, killed for inactivity.

(thanks Syl!)

In order, I've blocked Mai, Syl, Wargle, and Mai again. Just completely random guesses.

So it seems like Terezi Pyrope was the inactive mafia don and the kills were random! So I was wrong about the whole lynch someone active thing... sorry Phantom!

Our unproved people are Syl, Mai, Zackrai, and Pig-serpent. Come on, Jack_the_PumpkinKing!!!!

Poor Loretta. We should get someone to catch her.


----------



## Mai (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

So Twilight Sparkle, do you still have any kills left? I still have two lives, I believe, since I wasn't notified otherwise, so does everyone else agree to do something like that? It's not really the best idea, but perhaps it could clear both of us. Unless Twilight Sparkle is a mafia who can kill in the day, that is.


----------



## Silver (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*



Mai said:


> So Twilight Sparkle, do you still have any kills left? I still have two lives, I believe, since I wasn't notified otherwise, so does everyone else agree to do something like that? It's not really the best idea, but perhaps it could clear both of us. Unless Twilight Sparkle is a mafia who can kill in the day, that is.


I actually didn't kill anyone last night o-o
I still have two kills though, should I just do it for proof? So confusing :(


----------



## Mai (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

I'm not really sure. If we prove ourselves, then I'll just be a vanilla innocent and you'll only be able to kill one person. What do you think, everyone else?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

I say hold off on the killing during the day.  For all we know daykills hit through bulletproof.  Beyond that, I don't have any lynching nominations.


----------



## Mai (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Aobaru said in a PM that it would only take one of my lives. But anyway, yeah. I don't have much of an idea.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

I think I'll vote to lynch *Pig-serpent* because I'd rather not have an abstain. I don't think it's really necessary to prove your innocence-s, but what do you other people think?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Sure, get rid of people who don't contribute.
*Pig-Serpent*.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

*InvaderSyl* turned up Mafia to my inspection which means she's either Mafia or activated alien *gulp*.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Whatever.  I'm barely playing anymore, soooooooooo.


----------



## Mai (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Sure. *Syl.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

*Syl*, then. I don't really think she's alien.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

*Syl*

:3


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*



InvaderSyl said:


> *Syl*
> 
> :3


Mindscrew time~


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Certainly. :3

You have an important decision to make. ;3

I could be a number of things~

An activated alien, unaware of their activated status until now~

A converted lyncher, sent to lynch _myself_ as the 'irritating townie'~

A framed tracker~

A mafia who just won't quite let go~

A framed doctor, wanting to avoid suspicion by the mafia by claiming something a bit less of a threat to them.~

A number of other framed or converted innocents/variables~

Your call, really. You may get lucky.

Or I may reign doom upon you all~

Your choice.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

^That's a lot of ~s.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Of course it is~

... Okay, I'l stop now :P

My point ominous warning remains... 

I could be a number of things. So choose carefully~!

... darn it >.<


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

If Syl is an activated Alien, I am going to laugh at all of you for lynching her.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Thanks for clearing your alien status. :)

"unaware of their activated status until now".

Thank you very much. You're obviously not an alien, and if you're any of those other roles you'd say so to avoid lynching. Sort of a bad move to say things like that...

*InvaderSyl* still. (syl rhymes with still)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Or is it?

Seri, you don't think hard enough~

My mind is an enigma.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

If you're going to post, at least make it clear and unambiguous. It's sort of annoying to hear random phrases that don't mean anything..


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

It does mean something. In fact, that is my point.

I underlay traps so fluently in these games nobody can catch them (unless it's 1 in the morning. Then it gets a bit obvious x3 Which is usually when I'm on. If you notice, I'm better at this the earlier it is, but the most chatty later :P) as I do in real life(confuse people with complicated metophors and stuff). I have been dubbed by some of my friends (fellow tropers, also :D *Nerdfighters!*) the human Mindscrew. 

How do you know I'm not just trying to make you think I'm not an alien? Or I could be one of those other roles and you'd be so intent on a bad cover you'd lynch me regardless. Confusing people- it's what I do.

_To lynch me or not to lynch me. That is the question~_

Although, I actually just thought that last bit was funny.  This troper isn't all buisness.


----------



## Silver (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Um. Um...one way or another if Syl dies we may lose due to votes so I might as well, *DAY KILL: InvaderSyl*, and you can't blame me if we lose cuz you guys already voted for her. I hope she isn't alien :x


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

I'm in disbelief of a "trap". To me, it ultimately does not mean anything because it serves no actual purpose other than to confuse. (maybe that means it's working...)

But let's see the result of that daykill.


("Kono uta ni imi wa aru no? Kono uta ni imi mo nai yo..." came into my head for some reason.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

DAMNIT SYL YOU GOT ME STUCK IN TVTROPES.
But yeah, still *Pig-Serpent*, 'cause we might as well kill an Alien/Mafia and an inactive in the same day.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

_Twilight Sparkle reaches for her weapon, a hose, and hastily points it at InvaderSyl.

"Wait, is that a garden hose- OH CRAP!" ...and InvaderSyl is disintegrated.

"Another one bites the dust," says Twilight Sparkle. The crowd surrounding her begins to sing, "For she's a jolly good rookie, for she's a jolly good rookie..."_

*InvaderSyl has been daykilled. She was Mafia.

You have an additional 24 hours to lynch another person.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Nice.  I have nothing more to say, other than *Pig-Serpent*.


----------



## Silver (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

YAY at least she wasn't alien :3 And I guess it's *Pig-Serpent* now. Two birds with one stone :3


----------



## Mai (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Syl might've said that just to make herself suspicious and then lynch her. I think that's what she meant.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Cool. Sure, let's go with *Pig-serpent*.

(Pretty sure Syl tried, not very well, to look like an alien so as to NOT be killed.)

So far according to my inspections (just to recap), Legendaryseeker99, Dannichu, and ole_schooler are all innocent. I think it's about time to make another quick list of who's been active and who hasn't.



> 18 Legendaryseeker99 (inspected innocent, claims revenge-killer)
> 13 Seritinajii
> 12 Jack_the_PumpkinKing
> 10 ole_schooler (inspected innocent)
> ...


Tonight I'll inspect Seri, then. I liek Squirtles will heal me, and our other doctor, if alive, can heal either I liek Squirtles or somebody else important (whatever you feel like, so as to fake-out the Mafia and make them have to guess who you'll decide to heal).

SilverJade, I don't know if you have the possibility of not killing anyone tonight, but if you must kill someone (or if you just decide to kill someone regardless) killing an inactive might be good.

Since (as stated earlier) unused night actions aren't randomized, if we have a non-Vig kill tomorrow, we can keep going with the inspect-all-the-active-players plan. If there's no kill, we would probably be better off lynching inactive players.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

...Are you SURE I posted 18 times?
We should work on who to lynch tomorrow, how about Wargle? (She only has one post, according to Jack)


----------



## JackPK (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...Are you SURE I posted 18 times?
> We should work on who to lynch tomorrow, how about Wargle? (She only has one post, according to Jack)


Well, I just grabbed the stats off the automatic forum count. (Click on the number-of-posts-in-the-thread on the base Mafia forum page to find it.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

HA! I knew it! What trap were you even talking about?!

Err, *Pig-serpent*.


----------



## Mai (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

... Okay then. I reaally need to check before I post. I never saw Aobaru's post before I posted. 

I roleclaimed, didn't I, Jack (or am I ridiculously more forgetful than I thought)? I'm not on that list thing.

*Pig-Serpent.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 3]*

*InvaderSyl* - Mafia, killed on day 4 by SilverJade.
*Spike* - innocent, died on night 1. 
*Phantom* - innocent, lynched on day 3.
*Superbird* - innocent, died on night 0.
*Mai* - a bulletproof?
*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* - probably inspector
*Chief Zackrai* - ?
*I liek Squirtles* - Doctor who is still alive! :D
*Wargle* - Someone w/o night action on night 2
*Seritinajii* - roleblocker.
*SilverJade* - Some kinda limited vigilante with a day kill.
*Legendaryseeker99* - innocent, confirmed by Jack on Night 2.
*ole_schooler* - innocent, confirmed by Jack on Night 1.
*Pig-serpent* - ?
*Dannichu* - innocent, died on night 2.
*Terezi Pyrope* - mafia, died on night 3. Probably a mafia leader, killed for inactivity.

Updated. :)

The day will end soon..


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Oh hey I'm part of this.

Sorry for the inactivity, I kind of forgot. 

*Pig-Serpent* I guess is fine with me. I guess I'll go catch up now...


----------



## Wargle (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

Huh I swore I died here...

I have a role... without an action that is kinda useless but is detrimental to you guys if I die...


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*

_The crowd descends upon *Pig-serpent* with assorted weapons in hand. 

"There 'e is!" someone with a cockney accent screams. "Get 'im!"

Pig-serpent is backed into a corner. At once, they are upon him: fists flying, knives slashing, ropes tightening, candlesticks bashing, pipes swinging...

When they withdraw, all that's left of Pig-serpent is a bloody pulp._

*Pig-serpent is dead, and was Mafia.

You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

_All is quiet in the town of Fairly-Interestingville as the sun rises. 

The villagers are already awake, waiting for Loretta's scream. Instead, they find her dancing the mambo. "Nadie! Nadie esta muerto! Ha!" The villagers join in the dance._

*No one is dead. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Yay, no deaths~
Doctor/Roleblocker/Jailer/Inactive Mafia?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

I blocked Chief Zackrai last night. I don't know if that has anything to do with it, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> I have a role... without an action that is kinda useless but is detrimental to you guys if I die...


...I don't see a role like that on the list...


----------



## Mai (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

... I don't see a role list? This is a secret role game.

What are you talking about, LS99?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Aobaru linked here for possible roles. Maybe that's what he is referring to.

I am going to vote *Chief Zackrai* due to the lack of any other leads.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

I inspected Seri last night and got innocent.

Actually at first I got mafia but then Aobaru sent me a second message saying he'd gotten "mixed up on [his] sheet" and that Seri's actually innocent. Which, depending on how his sheet is set up, may or may not implicate (A) Seri as a Mafia role that appears innocent to inspection, like a bomb, or (B) the people adjacent to Seri on his sheet, which may or may not be the same people on the players list depending on whether Aobaru random-ordered the roles and assigned them to players in order or random-ordered the players and assigned them to roles in order. Or maybe I'm just thinking too hard.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

I think you're thinking too hard...


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

*Chief Zackrai*, for lack of leads.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Huh apparently I was sure I was lover here but I'm not and I havent used an action but it is helpful.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Well, then out with it! Who are you?!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

ARE YOU THE BAKER?!?
If so, give me some bread ^_^


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

oh monkey carps. Why am I considered? this isn't cool >:I


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

1) For lack of leads
2) Because you were roleblocked by me and there was no kill. Since there are no other leads, we're going with you.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

That second reason means nothing! there is nothing in his rules that particularly state unsent night action will be randomized. You have nothing.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

No, it's just suggesting a situation - I roleblocked you and there was no kill, which is the truth. So it's possible that you are the leading mafia member and since you were roleblocked, there was no kill.

This is a HYPOTHETICAL situation, but we have no other leads, sooo...


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Well, could you roleclaim? That might clear some suspicion.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

I'm a roleblocker... did you mean me or Zackrai?


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Hey, weird thing, but look at the list of players.  All of them are from the top or bottom.  Lynching *Chief Zackrai* will mess up the pattern.  Therefor we shouldn't.

...I kid, that's a terrible reason not to lynch.  It just looks weird.  (And might mean I'm next, joy of joys.)


----------



## Mai (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

I was talking about Chief Zackrai.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

Hey look, the day phase is almost over!


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Fairly Interesting Mafia [Day 5]*

(3 for Chief Zackrai)

_The villagers have backed the final mafia member into a corner.

"We know it's you," say three voices. They are Seri, ole_schooler, and legendaryseeker99.

"Firing squad. RAISE WEAPAANS!" says Seri. The villagers raise their assorted clubs, knives, guns, and pitchforks. "FAH!"

At once, dozens of weapons are either hurled or shot at the cowering mafioso. A knife punctures his eye. Half a dozen bullets litter his forehead. A pitchfork embeds in his chest. He falls to the ground, dead as a doornail.

The next morning, there is a parade in celebration. The theme is "INNOCENCE HAS PREVAILED!"_

*Chief Zackrai is dead, and was the last remaining Mafia member.

INNOCENTS WIN!*

Roles

Mafia

Mafia Don ... Terezi Pyrope
Hooker ... Pig-serpent
Framer ... Chief Zackrai
Lawyer ... InvaderSyl

Villagers

Doctor 1 ... Superbird
Doctor 2 ... I liek Squirtles
Mortician ... Spike
Bodyguard ... Wargle
Cop 1 ... Dannichu
Cop 2 ... Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Gunsmith ... Phantom
Hunter ... Legendaryseeker99
Vigilante ... Twilight Sparkle
Bomb ... ole_schooler
Roleblocker ... Seritinajii
Bulletproof ... Mai

For a more detailed report, clicky


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 17, 2011)

YAAAAAAAY! We won! Except it's partially because Terezi Pyrope was inactive... but that's okay!

Awesome. I saved myself on Night 4 by blocking Chief Zackrai from framing me as mafia and therefore causing Jack to make me look like mafia. :) It also explains why Aobaru accidentally gave Jack a guilty result at first.

Also, it is cool that we got two mafia on day 4. It's even cooler that all of the mafia died from Day 4 to Day 5. It's not that cool that this game was not as active as I hoped. (partially my fault.)

Great game everybody!


----------



## Silver (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay I helped kill the mafia :) YOU CAN'T TRICK ME SYL


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2011)

Jerks killed me....

...grrr.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 17, 2011)

Hooray, we won!

...Although I was really doing my best to get the Mafia to kill me.  I mean, my whole use to the town was in dying for the cause!  Ah well, lynching ended up working.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 18, 2011)

WE WIN :D First fucking Mafia win evar.


----------

